

Show HN: Clock140, a clock for Twitter and time - hagope
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJeMCL3XZeY

======
hagope
Clock140 is a WiFi connected clock that displays your Twitter feed. You can
customize buttons, alarms, and other services through a browser.

